# Grille guard/deer slayer project



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought I would share this idea with you guys. In one of my brighter moments I purchased this off of craigslist for $150. Fits Superduty. Very heavy. Modified it to fit in plow mount. First I bolted it to the bumper as it would normally go. Then I made cardboard templates and cut 3/8 plate. Tack welded on the truck, removed and finished. The original design bolted to bumper and had flat strap continue under truck to frame. Cut strap off (cheesy design IMO) as plow mount was in the way. Thought going to plow mount would be sturdier plus it still has support (force against truck) where it used to mount to bumper. Had to cut off the elongated holes where it mounted to bumper. Not very pretty but had to stop somewhere otherwise I would have gotten into the framework of the guard. The idea is to lift it into the pin receiver jaws, then swing it up and install bolts in the coupler pin ears. Talked to Boss as I wanted to get the whole coupler pin and bracket assembly. You can purchase the pins, springs, levers, etc., but not the housing bracket. Could have made one out of 3 inch channel, but would have had to manufacture all the holes (too much work). So I will use bolts as it will be mounted all spring ,summer, fall until snow season hits. Guard and both bumpers are getting blasted and when they return I will paint the guard to match the bumpers.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Additional pic.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice fab work....what color are ya painting it*


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Medium gray metallic, clear coat, no sand primer, will wait for a nice day as it will be painted outside.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a cool idea. To anyone else interested in doing this, I'm going to be cutting up and fabbing on a Ranch Hand Legend series bumper. I'll be removing the brush guard


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

I like it! I've been thinking of the same thing but you've gone way beyond what I had in mind.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That looks very cool!


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

It's the ROADWARRIOR


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I had been thinking of trying to make a bull bar out of a spare unimount pump frame that Ive got, just nip off the pump brackets with a grinder and put on some bright ass auxilary lights, I put it on my old truck in these pics before and thought about it ( the rebar was just for thinking purposes that wouldnt actually be there) The problem is I just dont think the unimount truck side frame is strong enough to hold up to any real smashing. My yukon is black though so I thought it might look decent with some black wheels the american racing ar 767 ones. MVhauler, cant wait to see what it looks like painted, nice job.












>


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Been at the blaster for 3 weeks, hopefully will get it back soon and maybe paint next week.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoooo boy! What an adventure. Waited 5 weeks to get the bumpers and guard back. Told them when I would be there, showed up, and the doors were locked. Called the number and the owner showed up 45 mins. later. Grille guard still not done. Had trouble cleaning it, tried different media and was talking sending it out to get burnt. Told him I used to be in the business for 8 years and was very disappointed. Was polite about it, but let him know he dropped the ball big time. Paid him for doing the bumpers and went on my way. Painted bumpers the next day and installed the day after that. While installing front bumper, I decided to put the grille guard on so I could adjust the bumper accordingly. Swung it up and it hit the bumper. It was bent/damaged. Would have to lower the bumper all the way and have a 2 inch gap below the grille/headlights to get it close to fit. Now it fit fine before I took it down, as seen in these pictures. Now it was about an inch lower on the passenger side by the headlight/turnsignal. Didn't fit right in the plow mount either. Holes didn't line up, bar shaft not sitting properly in the jaws, scratching paint on the bumper, etc, etc.. I am thinking that they dropped it or ran it over, something to that effect. Looked for evidence of cracked paint, cracked welds, bent steel. Couldn't find a darn thing. So I went to the local blacksmith, who is a friend, older guy, been a welder in the Navy years ago. He looked at it and was also puzzled. We measured for square on the 3/8ths plate, and it was 1/2 inch out of square with the framework. Installed it on the truck and same thing, hangs low on the pass. side, nothing lines up and so on. He said that it is possible that it could have warped from the welding of it. Now I made this thing in December of last year and it sat in the shop until it was taken in for blasting. I told him that and also that it fit fine 6 weeks ago. He said it still could be possible to warp. I think he was at a loss for an explanation and offered this one. I understand basic welding techniques and how not to just weld one side as it can warp/bend. I have also done numerous other projects in my time on this planet and have NEVER had one turn out as bad as this one (keeping in mind it fit fine just 6 weeks ago). I also do not claim to be a know it all. He suggested that I either cut off the one plate that is "bent" and reinstall it, or run more passes to try to pull it straight. Well...... if more passes were run, would it be enough, or too much? If the plate were cut off and reinstalled, would it be too short? Not to mention the hassle of keeping it up on the truck to do all of this. Then it would have to be blasted and painted. Will it "warp" again? Or was it dropped/run over in the first place? I do find it hard to believe that this unit could be easily bent, just look at the way it was made. Sooooo...... instead of driving myself nuts with these and other questions, I decided to "cut" my losses. A few hundred and 2 days of manufacturing, time to take it to be blasted, etc.. It's now part of the iron pile. That beer sure tasted good afterwards!


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

that is a bummer. I was enjoying the progress of this project.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've always thought they needed to start making full size guards that would fit into a plow mount. sell that idea


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I had thought about that, checked into patent, decided not worth the time, oh well, probably missed my ship. I think Boss came up with the same idea. Day late, dollar short.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*man that sucks mv ..........but im glad the beer tasted good *


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

That really sucks man. I was looking forward to seeing the end result too. Boss doesnt make anything like that (yet) so you may still be in the game.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

they ran it over....fit way to nice to be anything else.......


bastards


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that's too bad , you need to do stuff in house everyone's a pro till they do the work imo


----------

